
Show HN: City Explorer - Chatbot - anujmehta
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqmhRByuurE
======
anujmehta
It is a chat bot with following capabilities 1\. Integrated with Facebook
Messenger platform 2\. Can suggest a residential place within a city
(Hospitals and Schools are must for residential place) 3\. Can suggest POI’s
with drive time distance from place 4\. Can understand context of conversation
and responds accordingly.

